# Goodbye Grandpa! Goodbye Daddy!



## MA-Caver (Sep 20, 2007)

A father put his three year old daughter to bed, told her a story and listened to her prayers which she ended by saying: "God bless Mommy, God bless Daddy, God bless Grandma and good-bye Grandpa."
The father asked, "Why did you say good-bye grandpa?"
The little girl said, "I don't know daddy, it just seemed like the thing to do."
The next day grandpa died. The father thought it was a strange coincidence.
A few months later the father put the girl to bed and listened to her prayers which went like this: "God bless Mommy, God Bless Daddy and good-bye Grandma.."
The next day the grandmother died. Oh my gosh, thought the father, this kid is in contact with the other side
Several weeks later when the girl was going to bed the dad heard her say: "God bless Mommy and good-bye Daddy."
He practically went into shock. He couldn't sleep all night and got up at the crack of dawn to go to his office. He was nervous as a cat all day, had lunch sent in and watched the clock. He figured if he could get by until midnight he would be okay. He felt safe in the office, so instead of going home at the end of the day he stayed there, drinking coffee, looking at his watch and jumping at every sound. Finally midnight arrived, he breathed a sigh of relief and went home. When he got home his wife said "I've never seen you work so late, what's the matter?"
He said "I don't want to talk about it, I've just spent the worst day of my life."
She said "You think *you've* had a bad day, you'll never believe what happened to me. This morning my golf pro dropped dead in the middle of my lesson."


----------



## bydand (Sep 20, 2007)

:lfao:  Golf Pro... looks like he sunk a birdy when he shouldn't have.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 20, 2007)

oooooooh.......hehehhe


----------



## crushing (Sep 20, 2007)

bydand said:


> :lfao: Golf Pro... looks like he sunk a birdy when he shouldn't have.


 
Nice!  I like what you did there.  The obvious "hole in one" angle would have just been too easy.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 20, 2007)

Heh, I loved that! Reposted it to another group to share the weatlh


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 21, 2007)

Was thinking that I should've edited it (for here) to the last line being: "You think you've had a bad day, you'll never believe what happened to me. This morning my_ Karate_ (or MA) Instructor dropped dead in the middle of my lesson."


----------

